# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  external ram 8bit for avr

## pet

υπάρχει κάποια 8 μπιτή μνήμη παράλληλη που να κυκλοφοράει στην αθήνα? 

μερικά kb μονο για επικοινωνία με τον avr. 

χρόνος προσπέλασης 50-100 nsec top

έχω βρει της IDT αλλά δεν για να στα φέρει ο φανός θέλει κανα 500% πάνω.

----------


## chip

λογικά θα βρείς 62256 στα 70nsec. Είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη η 76c256 από την goldstar. (υποθέτω θα έχει ο fanos)
Αν δεν σε ενοχλέι βάλε και μία κατάσταση αναμονής στον AVR και δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα και με ποιο αργή.

----------


## pet

βρήκα την srm2064ct (dip είναι)

8κ 8bit αλλα είναι αρχαία πιθανότατα (static ram) 
δεν μπορώ να βρώ το datasheet


 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pet

την βρήκα είναι η DS (dallas) αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιος την φτιάχνει την συγκεκριμένη

----------


## chip

η epson την κατασκεύασε αυτή (μάλλον)
πήγενε www.datasheet4u.com και κατέβασε το datasheet της

----------


## chip

Ξέχασα?
Από που την πήρες...πόσο την πήρες και σε τι ταχύτητα είναι?
(Μήπως σου είπαν τιμές και για 62256 γιατί..πρόκειτε να αγοράσω 5-6.)

----------


## pet

βαριόμουνα να τραβηχτώ και πήγα στον φειδερόπουλο

είναι στην υμητού, εκεί που γίνεται ούλωφ πάλμε, μετά την κάτω πύλη του
πανεπηστημίου όπως πάμε ζωγράφου στο αριστερό μας χέρι (στο πρώτο
φανάρι αριστερά επί την ούλωφ π.)

τέσπα είχε εκεί ένα συρτάρι  μνήμες, κ την 6116 και διάφορες άλλες.
είναι minimum read/write 200nsec. προσοχή όμως είναι ram όχι fifo, 
δηλαδή θες κύκλωμα για το address μέρος της, καναν counter τίποτα τέτοιο

----------


## chip

Με μπέρδεψες....η δική σου η SRM2064 είναι αντίστοιχη της 6264 (8x8Kb).
H 6116 που αναφέρεις είναι 2x8Kb.
Γιατί μπερδεύεις στη συζήτηση τις fifo? Έχεις ανάγκη από fifo? Για SRAΜ δεν ψάχνεις?
Αν ξέρεις κάποιον που έχει fifo πες μου γιατί με ενδιαφέρει....

----------


## chip

Αν πήρες στα 200nsec πιθανότατα πρέπει να την δουλέψεις με καταστάσεις αναμονής... γιατί οι AVR είναι γρήγοροι στην επικοινωνία τους με τις μνήμες.

----------


## pet

το ολικό acess time είναι 200nsec. άντε να σηκώσεις
κανα chip select , να σηκώσεις τα δεδομένα na κατεβάσεις το cs,
θες 2-3 ρολόγια...

ε δεν νομίζω να κάνεις και κανα τεράστιο delay άντε 1-2 nop
ας πούμε στα 6 MHz, στα 4 είσαι κ πολύ αργός

----------


## chip

εεε? μόνος σου θα δημιουργήσεις τους χρονισμούς μνήμης? ποιο τύπο μικροελεγκτή θα βάλεις? 
Δεν θα βάλεις κάτι σαν τον 8515 που βλέπει απ' ευθείας εξωτερική μνήμη? (δημιουργεί μόνος του τουσ χρονισμούς)

----------


## pet

asm kai out stin port xronismous sto xeri

----------


## pet

> εεε? μόνος σου θα δημιουργήσεις τους χρονισμούς μνήμης? ποιο τύπο μικροελεγκτή θα βάλεις? 
> Δεν θα βάλεις κάτι σαν τον 8515 που βλέπει απ' ευθείας εξωτερική μνήμη? (δημιουργεί μόνος του τουσ χρονισμούς)




θεώρησα λίγο αυτονόητο ότι έψαχνες για fifo.
random access σε μικροελεγκτή το θεώρησα 'παράξενο'. ειδικά αφού έχουν 1κ μέσα τους τα περισσότερα..

μήπως μιλάς για σειριακή μνήμη; δεν το βρίσκω αυτό που λες. να βλέπει απευ'θειας εξωτερική μνήμη.




http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folder...74act7808.html

έχει και bi-directional , αυτές πρέπει να είναι λουκούμια για τίποτα interfaces


http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folder...74act2235.html

και στην digikey

http://www.digikey.com/scripts/DkSea...sus.dll?Filter

----------


## chip

O 8515 και ο 8535 μιλουν απ ευθείασ με εξωτερική μνήμη (δηλαδή δημιουργούν τους χροσιμούς μόνοι τους).
Τι μικροελεγκτή βάζεις.?
Έχω ανάγκη για μεγάλη μνήμη τουλάχιστον 64KB (ίσως βάλω περισσότερα από ένα τσιπάκια) και ίσως χρειαστώ και 256ΚΒ. που τέτοια ποσά δεν τα έχουν οι μικροελεγκτές. (μιλάω για παράλληλη μνήμη προς το παρόν στατική και στο μέλλον ίσως δυναμική)

----------


## pet

oκ δεν σε πιάνω δεν έχω εμπειρία επι του θέματος.  ενοοώ τα static/dynamic κλπ

atmega16 γενικά και καμιά φορά atmega8

ε γενικά mega/tiny avr

----------


## pet

μόλις το είδα. μιλάς για τον at90s8515

----------


## chip

Στατικη είναι η συνηθυσμένη μνήμη σαν την 6116 ενώ οι δυναμικές έχουν μεγαλυτερη χωρητικότητα και ειναι πιο φθηνές αλλά θέλουν πιο δυσκολουσ χρονισμούς γιατι θέλουν αναζωογόνηση διαφορετικά χάνουν τα δεδομένα μέσα σε λιγα msec. οι δυναμικές διατηρούν τα δεδομένα τους σαν φορτίο επάνω σε χωρητικότητα που σχηματιζεται παρασητικά σε ένα mosfet/bit που διαθέτουν.

----------


## pet

θέλεις να τον ρωτήσω τι μνήμες έχει μεγαλύτερες απο 8κ? να φανταστώ θέλεις στάτικ

----------


## chip

Υποθέτω θα έχει τουλάχιστον μέχρι 32Κ (62256)
Αν μπορείς, όταν ξαναπάς ρότα τον αν έχει καθόλου μνήμες FIFO.

Απ οτι είδα ο Atmega16 δεν υποστηρίζει απ ευθείας εξωτερική μνήμη   :Crying or Very sad:   οπότε όπως λες πρέπει να δημιουργείς μόνος σου τους χρονισμούς.

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Και καλές γιορτές!

----------


## pet

δεν έχει

----------


## chip

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vaggelis_cha

Να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτηση.

Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείτε μνήμες SPI ή Ι2C; Οι AVR έχουν SPI interface και γλιτώνετε ένα κάρο ακροδέκτες.

Στο παρελθόν είχα συνδέσει σε εναν ROM emulator που είχα κάνει project για ένα εργαστήριο στο Πολυτεχνείο μια SRAM και αν και
είχα κάνει πολυπλεξία διαδρόμων το αποτέλεσμα στο breadboard ήταν μια μακαρονάδα και είχα χρησιμοποιήσει και εξωτερικά latch.

Δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι μου φαίνεται ότι πιο ελκυστικό από πλευράς design και τελικού κόστους της κατασκευής. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που πλέον
οι κατασκευαστές σε καταναλωτικά ηλεκτρονικά χρησιμοποιούν SPI μνήμες αντί για SRAM.

----------


## chip

Πιθανόν να μην αναφέρεσαι σε spi sram αλλά σε spi eeprom

Spi sram δεν είναι διαδεδομένες. Αυτές που ξέρω μάλιστα έχουν και πολύ χαμηλή χωρητικότητα (256 Byte). Αν ξέρεις κάποιον τύπο που να υπάρχει στα καταστήματα καλό θα ήταν να μας ενημερώσεις. Βέβαια έτσι κι αλλίώς για την εφαρμογή που τις θέλω είναι ακατάλληλη η spi sram γιατί θα ήταν πολύ αργή.
Προσωπικά χριεάζομαι σχετικά γρηγορη μνήμη για να την χρησιμοποιείτα σαν video ram στα κυκλώματα παλμογράφου (τώρα έχω στα 100nsec αλλά πιθανότατα θα χρειαστώ πιο γρήγορες και θα βάλω στα 8 ή στα 12 nsec για να κάνω απεικόνιση βασιζόμενη σε layers και sprites.) επίσης χρειάζομαι μνήμη για την αποθύκεηση των δειγμάτων που καλό θα είναι να είναι fifo.

----------


## pet

σοβαρά φτιάχνεις τέτοιο πράγμα;

----------


## chip

Με αυτό ασχολούμε εδώ και ένα έτος πέριπου αν και σε μεγάλα διαστήματα δεν προλάβαινα να ασχοληθώ...τωρα όμως το δουλέυω σχεδον καθημερινά ή εστο σαββατοκύριακα. Η αρχική σκέψη ήταν η δημιουργέια ενός αυτόνομου παλμογράφου με crt οθόνη 6'' με κόστος 200 η το πολύ 300 ευρώ με μεγάλες δυνατότητες αναβάθμισης, και συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας τουλάχιστον 200MSPS και εύρος ζώνης 40-60ΜHz. 
Για την ώρα έχω φτιάξει κύκλωμα που απεικονίζει στην οθόνη δεδομένα αποθυκευμένα σε μνήμη. Προσφατα το διασύνδεσα με μικροελεγκτή AVR αλλά πιθανόν επειδή ειναι πάνω σε raster 13 chip και αμέτρητες συνδέσεις υπήρχαν κάποιες φορές λάθος εγραφές στην μνήμη οθόνης οπότε τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να το μεταφέρω σε πλακέτα ενώ μόλις τελειωσα και μια έκδοση με cpld (6 chip συνολικά) αλλά αυτή, προσορινά ελπίζω, αρνείται να δουλέψει...(ελπιζω αύριο να βρω το λάθος... μαλλον στο σχέδιο του cpld).
Μόλις τελειώσει αυτό το κομμάτι θα ασχοληθώ με το κύκλωμα δειγματοληψίας το οποίο στην πρώτη έκδοση θα είναι μάλλον 5MSPS αλλα θα ανέβει άμεσα στα 25...και μετα πιο ψηλά. (στο παρελθόν έχω φτιαξει στα 800MSPS οπότε δεν με φοβίζει καθόλου αυτό το κομμάτι). Και στην συνέχεια θα ακολουθήσει το front-end κομματι δηλαδή ενισχυτής και εξασθενητής....ίσως το πιο συμαντικό και δύσκολο κομμάτι ενός παλμογράφου...!
Βέβαια μην σκεφτεί κανεις οτι φτιάχνονται τα κομμάτια ένα ενα και οκ... Όλα θα περάσουν από συνεχείς βελτιώσεις... Πρώτα πρώτα ο μικροελεγκτής AVR είναι ανεπαρκής και είμαι σε αναζήτηση κατάλληλου επεξεργαστή (πιθανον ARM επεξεργαστή-μάλλον όχι μικροελεγκτή γιατί θέλω να έχει πλήρη ελεγκτή μνήμης) ύστερα το κομματι της κάρτας γραφικών είναι το τμήμα που μπορεί να δεχτεί αμέτρητες βελτιώσεις.
Προς το παρόν απλά κάνει Bitmap 320*240 απεικόνιση ενώ η σκέψη είναι να αναπτυχθεί  για τον σκοπό αυτό ένας επιταχυντής 2D γραφικών εξειδικευμένος γι αυτή τη χρήση. Όταν αρχισα το Project πίστευα οτι θα έβαζα εναν AVR ή έστω έναν ARM και θα είμουν πλήρως καλημένος...τώρα μελετώντας τους αλγορίθμους απεικόνισης βλέπω την ανάγκη για τον επιταχυντή... κάτι που επιβεβαιώθηκε ψάχνοντας να δώ τι έκαναν η Tektronix και η HP πριν 15 χρόνια... Έβαζαν τον TMS34010 (τον πρώτο επιταχυντή 2-D) ίσως να τον έχεις ακουστά από τις κάρτες VGA TIGA.
Επισης τα 200MSPS προφανώς δεν θα είναι η καταληκτική ταχύτητα αλλά θα προσπαθήσωα να ανεβω στο 1GSPS real time και στα 100GSPS equivalent time με χρηση ecl γραμμών καθυστέρησης.. (φυσικά το κόστος ανεβαίνει)
Ακόμα οι εξωτερικές μνήμες fifo θα φύγουν, θα μικρήνουν και θα μπουν στο FPGA Που θα ελέγχει την κατασκευή...
Χρόνος ολοκληρωσης άγνωστος... 
Απλά ελπίζω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι να υπάρχει το πρώτο προτότυπο (πιθανόνο χωρίς τελιοποιημένο ενισχυτη και εξασθενιτη) στα 40-100 MSPS και χωρίς επιταχυντή 2-D.

----------


## pet

εσύ είσαι εξωγήινος άνθρωπε μου!

----------


## chip

Τα παρα λες!!
Απλά μ αρεσουν τα ηλεκτρονικά ...αν δεις τι φτιάχνουν στα εξωτερικό (αλλα και ελλάδα αλλα απλά δεν το ξέρουμε) κάτι άτομα..... προσωπικά ούτε στο μικρό τους δαχτυλάκι δεν τους φτανω.

----------


## vaggelis_cha

> Με αυτό ασχολούμε εδώ και ένα έτος πέριπου αν και σε μεγάλα διαστήματα δεν προλάβαινα να ασχοληθώ...τωρα όμως το δουλέυω σχεδον καθημερινά ή εστο σαββατοκύριακα. Η αρχική σκέψη ήταν η δημιουργέια ενός αυτόνομου παλμογράφου με crt οθόνη 6'' με κόστος 200 η το πολύ 300 ευρώ με μεγάλες δυνατότητες αναβάθμισης, και συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας τουλάχιστον 200MSPS και εύρος ζώνης 40-60ΜHz. 
> Για την ώρα έχω φτιάξει κύκλωμα που απεικονίζει στην οθόνη δεδομένα αποθυκευμένα σε μνήμη. Προσφατα το διασύνδεσα με μικροελεγκτή AVR αλλά πιθανόν επειδή ειναι πάνω σε raster 13 chip και αμέτρητες συνδέσεις υπήρχαν κάποιες φορές λάθος εγραφές στην μνήμη οθόνης οπότε τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να το μεταφέρω σε πλακέτα ενώ μόλις τελειωσα και μια έκδοση με cpld (6 chip συνολικά) αλλά αυτή, προσορινά ελπίζω, αρνείται να δουλέψει...(ελπιζω αύριο να βρω το λάθος... μαλλον στο σχέδιο του cpld).
> Μόλις τελειώσει αυτό το κομμάτι θα ασχοληθώ με το κύκλωμα δειγματοληψίας το οποίο στην πρώτη έκδοση θα είναι μάλλον 5MSPS αλλα θα ανέβει άμεσα στα 25...και μετα πιο ψηλά. (στο παρελθόν έχω φτιαξει στα 800MSPS οπότε δεν με φοβίζει καθόλου αυτό το κομμάτι). Και στην συνέχεια θα ακολουθήσει το front-end κομματι δηλαδή ενισχυτής και εξασθενητής....ίσως το πιο συμαντικό και δύσκολο κομμάτι ενός παλμογράφου...!
> Βέβαια μην σκεφτεί κανεις οτι φτιάχνονται τα κομμάτια ένα ενα και οκ... Όλα θα περάσουν από συνεχείς βελτιώσεις... Πρώτα πρώτα ο μικροελεγκτής AVR είναι ανεπαρκής και είμαι σε αναζήτηση κατάλληλου επεξεργαστή (πιθανον ARM επεξεργαστή-μάλλον όχι μικροελεγκτή γιατί θέλω να έχει πλήρη ελεγκτή μνήμης) ύστερα το κομματι της κάρτας γραφικών είναι το τμήμα που μπορεί να δεχτεί αμέτρητες βελτιώσεις.
> Προς το παρόν απλά κάνει Bitmap 320*240 απεικόνιση ενώ η σκέψη είναι να αναπτυχθεί  για τον σκοπό αυτό ένας επιταχυντής 2D γραφικών εξειδικευμένος γι αυτή τη χρήση. Όταν αρχισα το Project πίστευα οτι θα έβαζα εναν AVR ή έστω έναν ARM και θα είμουν πλήρως καλημένος...τώρα μελετώντας τους αλγορίθμους απεικόνισης βλέπω την ανάγκη για τον επιταχυντή... κάτι που επιβεβαιώθηκε ψάχνοντας να δώ τι έκαναν η Tektronix και η HP πριν 15 χρόνια... Έβαζαν τον TMS34010 (τον πρώτο επιταχυντή 2-D) ίσως να τον έχεις ακουστά από τις κάρτες VGA TIGA.
> Επισης τα 200MSPS προφανώς δεν θα είναι η καταληκτική ταχύτητα αλλά θα προσπαθήσωα να ανεβω στο 1GSPS real time και στα 100GSPS equivalent time με χρηση ecl γραμμών καθυστέρησης.. (φυσικά το κόστος ανεβαίνει)
> Ακόμα οι εξωτερικές μνήμες fifo θα φύγουν, θα μικρήνουν και θα μπουν στο FPGA Που θα ελέγχει την κατασκευή...
> Χρόνος ολοκληρωσης άγνωστος... 
> Απλά ελπίζω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι να υπάρχει το πρώτο προτότυπο (πιθανόνο χωρίς τελιοποιημένο ενισχυτη και εξασθενιτη) στα 40-100 MSPS και χωρίς επιταχυντή 2-D.




Γιατί δεν σκέφτεσαι να πας σε μια λύση FPGA σε συνδυασμό με έναν AVR για Ι/Ο controller; Οι FPGA συχνότητες άνω των 100MHz τις έχουν για ψωμοτύρι. Επίσης γιατί δεν υλοποιείς (εάν έχεις αρκετά pins διαθέσιμα) τις μνήμες (π.χ. την FIFO) πάνω στην FPGA όπως και τον controller των γραφικών;

Τέλος, γιατί δεν σκέφτεσαι την ιδέα του ελέγχου του συστήματος (εκτός των custom μερών) με ένα SBC; Δες το FOX που έχουν κάνει οι Ιταλοί στο www.acmesystems.com

----------


## pet

dead link

----------


## vaggelis_cha

> dead link



sorry http://www.acmesystems.it

----------


## chip

Σε λύση FPGA (all-in-one) θα πάω σίγουρα στο μέλλον (στο παρελθόν έχω δουλέψει altera έως τα 200ΜHz - EP1K50QC208-1) και όπως είπα στο μέλλον θα βάλω το fifo μέσα στο fpga. Άλλωστε μικρό fpga θα υπάρχει σίγουρα στην πλακέτα. Όμως ίσως δεν μπορούν να γίνουν έτσι έυκολα όλα με το fpga δεδομένου οτι θέλω να μήν είναι BGA (άρα περιορισμός σε αριθμό ακροδεκτών) για να μπορώ να το κολήσω ενώ το κόστος του FPGA δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα 50-60 ευρώ διαφορετικά θα ξεφύγει από τους στόχους της η (αρχική) κατασκευή. Άλλωστε με μνήμες fifo η λειτουργία του fpga απλοποιείτε πάρα πολύ. 
Ουσιαστικά θέλω να φτιάψω μία απλοποιημένη έκδοση από αυτά που θα μπούν στο fpga για να μπορώ να τα κάνω και ευκολότερα debugging. Και να σημιώσω οτι δεν διαθέτω καθόλου μηχανήματα ελέγχου (παλμογράφο)...οπότε κάθε βήμα που κάνω πρέπει να το ελέγχο διαφορετικά δεν μπορώ να βρώ κανένα λάθος...
Ο AVR είναι ανεπαρκής γιατί δεν έχει αρκετή ταχύτητα για να υποστηρίξει σχεδίαση γραφικών. Για το λόγο αυτό συνισταται η χρήση επιταχυντή γραφικών που αν τον φτιάξω θα είναι σίγουρα σε FPGA και τότε ίσως πραγματι να βάλω κάποιο ακριβό FPGA. Επίσης ο AVR είναι ανεπαρκής γιατί δεν διαθέτει πλήρη ελεγκτή μνήμης με συνέπεια να απαιτείται εξωτερικό κύκλωμα για να τον σταματήσει και να τον κάνει να περιμένει όταν πρέπει το κύκλωμα video να  δει την μνήμη την ίδια χρονική στιγμή.. επίσης τα 64KB RAM μνήμης που βλέπει είναι πραγματικά πολύ λίγα ενώ η μέθοδος με σελίδες μνήμης θα έκανε το πρόγραμμα πολύ αργό.
Ακόμα ο τρόπος με τον οποίο δουλεύει ο ελεγκτής μνήμης του δεν του δίνει μεγάλη ευεληξία στο να χωρήσει κανείς την περιοχή μνήμης του σε διάφορες περιοχές για διάφορες χρήσης. Φυσικά περα από όλα αυτά τα 8bit είναι λίγα αφού ο παλμογράφος έχει πανω απο 256 pixel στην Οριζόντια διάσταση στην οθόνη και επίσης πάνω από 256  θέσεις μνήμης στη μνήμη δειγματοληψίας πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι θα χρειάζεται συνέχεια 16bit αριθμητική τουλάχιστον.
Η περίπτωση της πλακέτας που μου προτείνεις δεν μου κάνει γιατί δυστυχώς δεν έχω καλή σχέση με γλώσες υψηλού επιπέδου και ιδίως Object Oriented, linux Κλπ... Πέρα από αυτό τα 100 Mips που δίνει ενδεχωμένος να μειώνονται συμαντικά από το λειτουργικό σύστημα.. Και φυσικά μια πλακέτα για επεξεργαστή με πάνω από 100 ευρώ είναι εντελώς εκτος προδιαγραφών...

----------

